# Je me permets de vous tutoyer



## El hindi

Hola todos ! 

Estoy nuevo en ese foro (que, de paso, es formidable!) y quiero preguntar algo : 
Como puedo decir "Je me permet de vous tutoyer" ? 

Muchos gracia !


----------



## Outsider

«Me permito tutearlo/a» (o «tutearle», en España).

Por cierto, se dice y escribe:
¡Hola a todos!


			
				El hindi said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## El hindi

Muchas gracias Outsider ! 
Perdon mi malo espanol, pero estoy novicio


----------



## Paquita

Il me semble que la logique de la phrase veut que ce "vous" soit le pluriel de "tu", donc une deuxième personne du pluriel. On ne peut pas dire à une seule personne qu'on se permet de la tutoyer en utilisant "usted" ....
Je te propose donc
1) ¿Me permite que le tutee? = tu vouvoies en demandant l'autorisation de tutoyer
2) Me permito tutearos = tu choisis le tutoiement et tu l'appliques !

Et puisque tu es "novice" ¿me permites que te corrija ?
Estoy nuevo = soy
Perdon = perdón por (pardon pour ) ou perdona /perdonad (impératif)
mi malo = mal español, 
pero estoy novicio= soy novato

Et au passage , ce lien vers un clavier en ligne pour mettre tous les accents et la ponctuation.

Et au fait, bienvenue parmi nous ! Nous t'aiderons à parler un buen español !


----------



## El hindi

Merci pour ta réponse ! 
désolé pour le retard ! 

hasta luego Paquito !


----------



## Mandarine007

Alors moi, dans la région de Valencia, j'ai toujours entendu "hablar de tu" et "hablar de usted", pour tutoyer et vouvoyer... 
Que les parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mandarine007 said:


> Alors moi, dans la région de Valencia, j'ai toujours entendu "hablar de tu" et "hablar de usted", pour tutoyer et vouvoyer...
> Que les parece?


Oui, bien sûr! Ce sont les formules les plus habituelles. D'autre part, si bien le verbe *tutear* est utilisé assez fréquemment, le verbe *ustear*, par contre, l'est pratiquement pas, au point même qu'il n'est pas enregistré dans la plupart des dictionnaires.


----------



## Mandarine007

Ah, me voilà rassurée! De repente, me pregunté si no me habia equivocado...
Gracias, Victor, y buenas noches.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,





Víctor Pérez said:


> le verbe *ustear*


Juste une précision : le verbe usuel serait « ustedear ».


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bonjour *swift*,



swift said:


> Bonjour,Juste une précision : le verbe usuel serait « ustedear ».


À part le lien auquel tu nous renvoies, *swift*, est-ce que tu as d'autres références pour appuyer ce que tu affirmes là?  
Personnellement, je pense que si *ustear *est déjà rare, *ustedear* l'est encore plus. Permets-moi de douter fort que ce soit le verbe usuel.


----------



## swift

Tu n'as certainement pas lu l'extrait de la _Nueva gramática_.  Mais chacun est libre d'employer la forme qu'il préfére, bien entendu.


> *usuel
> 
> *Qui se rencontre fréquemment : _Une expression usuelle_.
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/usuel/80781?q=usuel#79837


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si les grammairiens règlent l'usage de la langue, celle-ci est créée -à tort ou à raison- par les usagers: 

- Google: 

 - *ustedear *: 614 résultats
 - *ustear     *: 85.100 résultats 


Je n'ai jamais dit que *ustear *soit le verbe correct, pas même qu'il soit usuel. J'ai seulement dit que l'usage de *ustedear *est moins usuel encore, c'est-à-dire, inusuel.  



> *inusuel*
> 
> Qui n'est pas usuel
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/inusuel/44048?q=inusuel#43974


----------



## swift

Víctor:

No sé cómo efectuaste la búsqueda pero a mí Google me muestra escasísimos casos para ambos infinitivos (y a veces 'ustear' forma parte de 'custear' en páginas escritas en portugués). Cuando lanzo la búsqueda para 'ustear', Google me dice que hay alrededor de 1500 casos; pero cuando llego a la página 22 de resultados para 'ustear', me dice que existen 202 casos. Cuando lanzo la búsqueda para 'ustedear', Google me dice que hay alrededor de 1490 casos; pero cuando llego a la página 20, me dice que hay 192 casos.  Desde luego, ninguna lingüística de corpus que se precie de tal se basaría en resultados de Google.

De todas formas ya nos desviamos totalmente del tema. Como consta en el fragmento que cité de la _Nueva gramática_ (que, además, es una obra descriptiva), así como en buen número de documentos académicos, el verbo propiamente formado a partir de la base 'usted' es 'ustedear' y es el que usamos en (socio)lingüística —y, como comenté en el mensaje al que referí desde un inicio, es en dicho ámbito en el que es usual—; la forma *ustear es de cuño popular y por lo general se la menciona como el verbo usado fuera del sistema experto.

Dejo constancia de otro comentario que se puede encontrar consultando la base de datos del foro Sólo Español:


XiaoRoel said:


> Como indica Swift, *ustedear *no es palabra de la lengua oral, sino palabra técnica de la lingüística para el hecho que se viene describiendo en los hilos a que apunta Swift en su mensaje: el tratamiento habitual de _usted _(y no de _tú_) en la comunicación.
> Lo normal en la lengua oral, como también se repite en los hilos aludidos, es referirse a ese hecho con la expresión *tratar de usted*.
> *Ustedear *y *ustedeo *(la forma *_ustear _no está bién derivada: deriva del vulgarismo _*usté *_y no del correcto *usted*) deben quedar donde están: en los libros de filogía, como elementos del lenguaje escrito o de su reflejo oral, el registro culto usado en la enseñanza y otros medios culturales.


Ahora, si quieres seguir dudando, ya es cosa tuya. 

Saludos,
swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, swift:

Por muy correcta que sea la formación del verbo _ustedear_ (cosa de la que nunca dudé), de lo que no me vas a convencer, por más que insistas en que los "socio-lingüistas" lo usáis en el "sistema experto", es de que sea "un verbo *usual*", es decir, que se usa frecuentemente. De la misma forma que, como ya dije en mi primera intervención, _ustear _*tampoco lo es*. Mantener lo contrario -o sea, decir que son usuales- es inducir a error a los estudiantes de español.  

Saluditos


----------



## germanbz

C'est vrai mais je dirais que "hablar de tu" on dit lorsqu'on parle en général mais dans le cas de demaner à quelqu'un la permission pour lui "tutoyer" il serait plus frequènte de dire: *¿Puedo tutearle?*

Dans tous les cas, je dirais que ce n'est pas une question qu'on fasse normallement car d'habitude on attend que l'autre personne disse: *"por favor, tutéame".*


----------



## Mandarine007

Eh bien, ça doit dépendre des régions, parce que du côté d'Alicante j'ai entendu bien plus souvent "hablar de tu" que "tutear" (que du coup, je ne connaissais quasiment pas!).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour mandarine:

Dans la zone de Madrid on dit le plus souvent : tutear et "tratar de usted". On dit aussi "tratar de tú", mais "tutear" étant plus court et tout aussi clair, on a tendance à le préférer à la périphrase. 

Gévy


----------



## Mandarine007

Merci, Gévy! Je me coucherai moins bête...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En Argentina (más puntualmente: en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires) hablamos de "tuteo" y de "tutear", pero... no usamos el pronombre "tú" sino "vos".
Como puede confirmar quien guste consultando el DRAE, "voseo" y "vosear" son formas existentes y reconocidas, pero... no se utilizan coliquial o cotidianamente. Yo no le pregunto a alguien si lo puedo "vosear" sino si me permite "tutearlo". Tampoco digo que el "voseo" es de maleducados -utilizaré el sustantivo "tuteo". Esto, insisto, no quiere decir que las palabras de marras no existan sino que no circulan habitualmente en las conversaciones cotidianas.
Esto aplica al intercambio entre los queridos amigos foreros Víctor Pérez y Swift. Ambos, a mi juicio, tienen razón -ya que se remiten a *ámbitos diferentes*. Víctor Pérez hace hincapié en lo que es "usual", "común" o "habitual" en el famoso "mundo de la vida", mientras que Swift se remite al terreno científico de la (socio)lingüística. Si bien el "debate" roza el off-topic, puede guardar algún elemento de interés en relación con el tema/la consulta que nos efectuó Mandarine007. Sin embargo, les pediría no seguir adelante con un debate que, en definitiva, no es tal -ya que ambos, insisto, cada uno por su lado, tienen razón.
Cordiales saludos


----------



## lunar

Hola:
Además de que ninguna de las formas _ustear_ o _ustedear_ parecen ser usuales salvo "técnicamente",  invito a Swift y Víctor Pérez a ver las entradas en el DLE: curiosamente ¡ambas existen! 
ustedear | Diccionario de la lengua española
ustear | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias, *Lunar*, por tu excelente aporte que, al menos por mi parte, zanja definitivamente la cuestión pero que, sobre todo, presenta en sociedad al denostado "*ustear*".


----------



## swift

lunar said:


> curiosamente ¡ambas existen!


Creo que no entendiste lo que señalaba hace años: puesto que hay constancia de que ambos verbos aparecen documentados en diversos textos hallados en la Red, huelga decir que ambas formas existen.  No hacía falta que se incorporasen en el DLE para que se considerasen como formas verbales existentes. El asunto es que una forma parece estar más apegada a la base “usted” y es más usada en textos lingüísticos y la otra tiene la fisonomía de una voz de cuño más popular.
Y también creo que no prestaste atención a la nota del moderador: esa discusión debía dejarse de lado por estar fuera de tema.


----------

